# DIV Background halbtransparent/blur



## mgraf (1. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe meine Frage passt hier ins Forum, wüsste sonst nicht wo es sonst funktionieren könnte!!

Also, ich habe eine <div> Ebene mit Hintergrundbild und etwas Text, die Ebene ist auf der Seite fixiert...

Und darunter/dahinter habe ich zB ein Bild. und das soll man eben verwaschen und transparent noch sehen.....

Das ganze kann ich aber nicht in zB Photoshop machen, da die Ebene unterhalb gescrollt werden kann. aber das verwaschene/transparent soll überall funktionieren, auch bei Text.

Verstanden...? Hier ein Vorschau Bild, entnommen aus der TaskBar von MS Vista: HIER

Die schwarze Leiste soll also immer den gerade im Hintergrund befindlichen Hintergrund (beim scrollen) transparent und verwaschen darstellen...

Danke für die Hilfe, schonmal....

edit: Das mit der Transparenz funktioniert mit CSS ja schon mit "opacity" und -moc-opacity... aber das Verschwommen...?


----------

